# Post your Planted Tanks!



## jrman83

Hey all! I wanted to start a thread for everyone to post a pic of their planted tanks. Doesn't matter if it is high tech/lo tech, big/small. I want everyone to show off what keeping plants are like and help push away this innate need to over occupy tanks with fish. IMO, add other things to the tank, especially plants, and you have other things to grab your interest and occupy your time.

I look at my tanks like everyone, but most of the time I'm looking at what my plants are doing. I couldn't imagine any of my tanks without plants now.

So if you have a planted tank, please post a pic. Would love to see all of them.

I will start with a pic of one of my 125s. It has a dual build-my-LED (BML) setup for lighting (about to be hung), various plants, close to 100 fish, CO2 and gets regular fertilization. It is just about fully recovered from recent med treatments for columnaris about 3 months ago. I have slowly but surely getting it back to full health with heavy cleaning and moving things. Still a ways to go, but I am not ashamed of it.



The lights hanging over it is my old setup.


----------



## jrman83

One of my more simpler shrimp tanks, 20g long. Has about 100 Blue Diamond Neo Shrimp. Low light. One plant mostly with one piece of Anubias Nana.


----------



## coralbandit

What a great idea!
Here's my 180,current true lumen pro leds,sump filter,pressurised Co2,and my best attempt at EI ferts.

I've still managed to overstock,but all the plants really help with giving everyone some privacy!


----------



## chenowethpm

You guys' tanks look awesome. I can't wait for the day to have tanks that big. Anyways I'll get In on this. Here's my humble attempt. Even though it's posted in its own thread. I'm proud of it.
29gallon, finnex fugeray planted+ led light, 7 different plant species, ram pair


----------



## jrman83

Here is my 29g shrimp tank that has about 15 PFRs in it. Finnex Planted + LED. All stems were just put in this week. Nothing special about this tank. Easy to maintain.


----------



## jrman83

Here is my 20g tall. Finnex Plated + LED, nothing special here either. Easy plants. Tank has 200+ yellow Neo shrimp.


----------



## jrman83

Here is my 75g. BML lighting, CO2, ferts. Another tank that took a big hit with med treatments. Lost a lot of plants and the ones left are just now recovering fully.


----------



## jrman83

Okay...let's see'em guys/gals!!


----------



## susankat

My sturisoma and cherry tank right after set up



I'll have to take pics of my other planted tank, but most of mine aren't planted anymore just some floating plants due to the tanks being pleco tanks.


----------



## jrman83

Nobody else?


----------



## Gizmo

My 10G acrylic show tank.



A link to my build thread:
http://www.aquariumforum.com/f15/new-tank-new-scape-new-fish-66601.html

Specs in my signature:


----------



## Arthur7

2 x 60 liter, with small fish, convenient to maintain.


----------



## jccaclimber2

All reposts but I'll play:
My 300 getting set up:








A 135 I planted for a friend (who had previously never kept fish)








A shot from my 75 when it was high light:








A friend's 20 long (who had never kept plants):








A shot of a different scape in my 75 before I moved:


----------



## chenowethpm

I'm reporting because in the seven days since the first my tank has changed so much with so much new


----------



## egm2001

coralbandit said:


> What a great idea!
> Here's my 180,current true lumen pro leds,sump filter,pressurised Co2,and my best attempt at EI ferts.
> 
> I've still managed to overstock,but all the plants really help with giving everyone some privacy!


I end up doing the same ... What are those beautiful fish in the front?


----------



## egm2001

Here is my 58 gallon planted tank. I just trimmed the ludwigia because it was growing out of control. Anybody know what the sword on the right is? I think it may have been mislabeled when I got it ...

\cell \lastrow\row}


----------



## chenowethpm

egm2001 said:


> Anybody know what the sword on the right is? I think it may have been mislabeled when I got it ...
> 
> Looks like an amazon sword to me.


----------



## jccaclimber2

egm2001 said:


> I end up doing the same ... What are those beautiful fish in the front?


Denison barbs also known as roselines. Beautiful fish although they get to be around 6 inches long and lose the blue/purple forehead stripe with age.


----------



## jccaclimber2

egm2001 said:


> Here is my 58 gallon planted tank. I just trimmed the ludwigia because it was growing out of control. Anybody know what the sword on the right is? I think it may have been mislabeled when I got it ...
> 
> \cell \lastrow\row}


I'll start with emergent growth on an amazon sword, and adjust if the leaves come up something other than long, narrow, and green as it converts.


----------



## jrman83

Nobody else?


----------



## hotwingz

I have this tank in a journal thread, but I like this idea so I'll join in. 


40b two T5 HO liquid ferts community tank

I also have a 56 column, lights are off so I'll get a pic up later.

Everyone your tanks are so nice! I myself also don't like to not have plants. I almost pay more attention to my plants than my fish!


----------



## Fishtail76

My 55g, low light (dual 48" T8s) just finished fishless cycle last week. So far I have Anubias, Italian Val, Cryptocoryne Balansae, Amazon Sword, Java Fern, Lace Java Fern, Anacharis. Next I'll be adding some moss and foreground plants.


----------



## chenowethpm

My 10 gallon low light Cory tank


----------



## big b

wow every bodies planted tanks look so amazing i am making plans for a 10 gallon planted cherry shrimp but i wont get that for quite some time.mostle because its hard to find cherry shrimp not online or from people i trust.so i have gone as to buying from petco and petsmart they aren't bad.but i just like healthy places.hmm...*petco where the healthy pets go*. i want to have a word with who wrote that.


----------



## susankat

15 gal pumpkin shrimp tank


My 40b cory tank just redone it, old tank sprung a leak


----------



## jccaclimber2

big b said:


> wow every bodies planted tanks look so amazing i am making plans for a 10 gallon planted cherry shrimp but i wont get that for quite some time.mostle because its hard to find cherry shrimp not online or from people i trust.so i have gone as to buying from petco and petsmart they aren't bad.but i just like healthy places.hmm...*petco where the healthy pets go*. i want to have a word with who wrote that.


The pets might have been healthy when the first went there .


----------



## big b

yeah say that to my sick betta.dont worry baby,daddys gonna make it all better honey. thats his name honey he's golden.


----------



## chenowethpm

This is my fresh replanting after killing 80% of my plants last week. My tank looks better than ever with the help of an awesome forum member. I want this thread to stay going!


----------



## SueD

Here's a couple of mine: Spec V with FugeRay, 20Long with FugeRay and 25g now with Current Satellite Plus


----------



## Arthur7

Very nice plants, especially the middle picture. CO2?


----------



## SueD

No Co2. Occasional Flourish Excel and Flourish Comprehensive. But even with these I'm not too consistent.


----------



## big b

Gizmo said:


> My 10G acrylic show tank.
> 
> 
> 
> A link to my build thread:
> http://www.aquariumforum.com/f15/new-tank-new-scape-new-fish-66601.html
> 
> Specs in my signature:


if you have questions tell it to the dog.hehe


----------



## oldpunk

Better late than never I guess...














































I had to dig pretty far back into photobucket to find those. It's been about year since I've had one set up. Been getting the itch lately though.


----------



## big b

yep like a boss.....


----------



## lonedove55

Wow! Gorgeous tanks everyone! 

oldpunk..this tank is awesome! I love the simple arrangement of the driftwood and plants.


----------



## big b

whoa!i love that tank.i have never seen a betta as blue as that.


----------



## oldpunk

big b said:


> whoa!i love that tank.i have never seen a betta as blue as that.


Thanks guys.

The betta is a dragon plakat (sp?)


----------



## big b

i dont care what type of betta is is but i love how blue it is.that is not a normal blue you find at a pet store.that is something you would get from a breeder.my compliments to the parents of that betta


----------



## SueD

oldpunk said:


> Better late than never I guess...


What is the ground cover plant in this one?


----------



## oldpunk

SueD said:


> What is the ground cover plant in this one?


Staurogyne Repens


----------



## susankat




----------



## susankat




----------



## susankat




----------



## susankat




----------



## big b

Hey Susan in the last photo,a little bit to the right there is a plant that kinda bushes out,right to the angel fish.What is that?i like the look of it.And while im at it,what is that huge plant at the very left.Those two have peaked my interest.


----------



## chenowethpm

My tank changed again.


----------



## lonedove55

Okay...I'm jumping in on this! My 38g after newly installing a black background (black foam board). Lights are 78W T5HO. Yep, those are your ludwigia and lutea crypts (in the back center) jcclimber! I used to have the moss you sent me tied to the driftwood. Went away for couple of weeks and the darn stuff exploded in growth while gone. LOL Had to really thin it out as it took over the tank.


----------



## big b

well after a couple weeks what do you think will happen?i wish my java moss would do that.


----------



## Kehy

Here's my 5 and 7.5 cube. Low tech for now, but I'll be ordering some nano tank ferts and maybe that will inspire me to step up my game. At least in the cube, lol. Both are currently shrimp only, but someday I'll get my fish.

*5 gallon* - low light with 3 watts of 10k LEDs. 
Inert gravel with root tabs. I'm hoping at some point to switch out the java fern for more & larger anubias. I <3 anubias.









*7.5 Cube (12" cube) *- med light, Finnex Planted+.
Again, inert gravel with root tabs. Will start liquid ferts soon. The scape needs some work, but the dwarf lilly up front is my baby and I don't want to bother it.


----------



## big b

yeah........one day*stares off into the night and wonders*
where did you get that lily from?walmart?


----------



## Kehy

big b said:


> yeah........one day*stares off into the night and wonders*
> where did you get that lily from?walmart?


Yep, it was my very first live plant ever. Unfortunately the mother bulb rotted out (leaving it in as a shrimp hide), and this is the only daughter plant I have left. Over the last 4 years it's given me over a dozen daughters, and I've spread them out (hopefully some survived!). Best $3 ever


----------



## @thepuzzlemonkey

chenowethpm said:


> My 10 gallon low light Cory tank


Looks great, similar size to my tank i'm trying to plant, so it gives me inspiration. 
You say low light? What power lights do you have and do you dose?


----------



## @thepuzzlemonkey

I feel a bit inadequate after such great looking tanks but here goes....
15g tank with 15w T8 tube with reflector and dose liquid ferts

(The pink plants at front are plastic, the green one's are real)


----------



## Arthur7

Kehy said:


> Yep, it was my very first live plant ever. Unfortunately the mother bulb rotted out (leaving it in as a shrimp hide), and this is the only daughter plant I have left. Over the last 4 years it's given me over a dozen daughters, and I've spread them out (hopefully some survived!). Best $3 ever


I have the same problem. Amazon has a very well driven. Many large leaves. Then the heart sheet is rotten and there is no new leaf more.
Can again form a drive, or should I throw away?


----------



## jccaclimber2

Arthur7 said:


> I have the same problem. Amazon has a very well driven. Many large leaves. Then the heart sheet is rotten and there is no new leaf more.
> Can again form a drive, or should I throw away?


If you are talking an amazon sword, it will not come back from a rotted stump. If you are talking bulbs, as long as it is still firm it may return. Bulbs sometimes go dormant then return. When I had barclaya longifolia (recently lost in a move) it would do that every now and then.


----------



## lonedove55

big b said:


> well after a couple weeks what do you think will happen?i wish my java moss would do that.


LOL. Well, yeah I expected growth, but this was totally out of control, and didn't even use any ferts. I wish I had taken a picture of it before I removed most of it. BTW, I never could get java moss to grow very well...go figure!


----------



## chenowethpm

@thepuzzlemonkey said:


> Looks great, similar size to my tank i'm trying to plant, so it gives me inspiration.
> You say low light? What power lights do you have and do you dose?


Thanks, Well the light is a standard 18 watt t5 10k bulb and fixture for a standard hood. No ferts except root tabs. After I posted this pic I changed the substrate and all my crypts melted. They have come back and all the plants in this tank are growing nicely. The Java miss is going crazy attaching itself to the driftwood. I'll get a pic up soon.


----------



## big b

@thepuzzlemonkey said:


> I feel a bit inadequate after such great looking tanks but here goes....
> 15g tank with 15w T8 tube with reflector and dose liquid ferts
> 
> (The pink plants at front are plastic, the green one's are real)


oh no,no.do not say stuff like that puzzlemonkey.we all are good on here no matter what our tanks look like,if we do co2,if some of us have gorgeus tanks or ugly tanks.we are all on here for one thing,and that is our love for fish,never feel bad or "inadequate".we all are not professionals when it comes to aquascaping.i know i am not and i dont feel inadequate even though my tanks look so bad,and you should not either.just remember all of us aquascapers were once newbies at aquascaping.but they just kept on doing it and they got good on it.i hope you dont feel inadequate anymore.


----------



## Arthur7

chenowethpm said:


> Thanks, Well the light is a standard 18 watt t5 10k bulb and fixture for a standard hood. No ferts except root tabs. After I posted this pic I changed the substrate and all my crypts melted. They have come back and all the plants in this tank are growing nicely. The Java miss is going crazy attaching itself to the driftwood. I'll get a pic up soon.


Yes, the Crypto corine when the melt, but the roots remain healthy and come again.


----------



## Arthur7

big b said:


> oh no,no.do not say stuff like that puzzlemonkey.we all are good on here no matter what our tanks look like,if we do co2,if some of us have gorgeus tanks or ugly tanks.we are all on here for one thing,and that is our love for fish,never feel bad or "inadequate".we all are not professionals when it comes to aquascaping.i know i am not and i dont feel inadequate even though my tanks look so bad,and you should not either.just remember all of us aquascapers were once newbies at aquascaping.but they just kept on doing it and they got good on it.i hope you dont feel inadequate anymore.


We are usually not professionals. We research amateurish, and pleased if something was found. It's just nice hobby.


----------



## big b

i know that most of us are not pros,but i was trying to say that they have been doing it for a lot longer so they have gotten good at it,so he should not feel like he is not as good as the other people.


----------



## Marshall

Here's my 55g, I just did a big cleaning and re-planting now that I have my new lights, dual t5HO, and pmdd light dosing for now.


----------



## big b

wow this is so awesome!!!i am wondering how did you get that giant piece of drift wood?it looks nice and that is sorta what i have been looking for.i've been looking for a piece of drift wood that like like this http://worth1000.s3.amazonaws.com/submissions/371000/371330_e9db_1024x2000.jpg so i can add some moss of some sort to make it look like a willow tree.


----------



## Arthur7

Because of driftwood I go to a creek in the mountains. It is a derivative of the brown water from a large bog. All wood is brown, it does not float and it does not rot. With a little imagination, you can select the right parts.


----------



## Marshall

I picked that up at our LFS, they used to get crates of manzanita but apparently their supplier has trouble shipping new stock to them so it ahs been slim pickings for a while now, I removed some wood i had found at the beach because it was slowly rotting which I believe was causing my bleu-green algea problem. I stick to manzanita in both my tanks becasue it never rots.


----------



## Arthur7

The roots of a peat bog tapping of the right quality. Which are completely sterile and heavy to lie down.


----------



## chenowethpm

I want to keep this post going so here's a updated picture of my low tech 10 gallon.


----------



## Kehy

Whew, even for slow growing plants, 2 months can make quite a difference!
Before:








Current:


----------



## April R

I will post later recent pics of my 3 planted tanks!


----------



## big b

cant wait april r


----------



## April R

My 20 gallon guppy and emerald corydora community tank. This was my first planted tank set up in January and it has gone through a few changes. My twin 7 year old son and daughter help with the decor 


My 15 gallon wild Betta Simorum tank. Only floating plants


My 5 gallon male plakat betta's tank. He just has some floating water sprite but he seems to really like it.


----------



## big b

*who lives in a pineapple in your fish tank?*


----------



## April R

Not SpongeBob but an awful lot of Gary like rams horns seem to like it lol


----------



## johnnyringo791

Here is my 55G community tank. It's home to several types of plants, as well as: Neon Tertas, Red Eye tetras, Flag fish (male and female), red rosy barbs, Zebra Danios, a butterfly pleco, dwarf African frog, ghost shrimp, and a male and female Dware Mexican crayfish. Oh I almost forgot you can't forget the sunken treasure of the pirate ship. Various silver coins ranger from 1914 back to 1900...


----------



## big b

You actually put coins in your fish tank? I have never thought of that and you made it work like it was some treasure. If you could get some golden coins then it would be a real party. But it is a great tank


----------



## chenowethpm

I would be vey cautious about putting metals in the tank. I'm not sure about the effects but I would thing if those coins start to corrode you could have some issues.


----------



## johnnyringo791

Big B, I'm working on the gold coin thing. Lol its just very expensive at the moment. Lol

Chen, All the coins have been sprayed twice with a clear coat and dried in the oven. With the clear coat it should keep them from deteriorating and releasing those poisonous chemicals. 

I'm working on getting some 1 gram gold bullion ingots to spray and put in. But to start I wanted the "coin treasure" idea and so far it's working.


----------



## bgabler

20g Long
(Italian Val, Java Fern, Crypt, and I can't remember what the plants at the front of the glass is haha.) 
The only fish in the tank right now are 4 Serpae Tetras. It has a CoraLife light on top. 
Also waiting on a piece of driftwood to sink...


































Brandon


----------



## johnnyringo791

Very nice Brandon!


----------



## big b

whoa!!those are some great looking serpae tetras.the plants and the lights really bring out their colors,how many do you plan to get eventually?


----------



## johnnyringo791

Big B, with gold prices dropping the way they have been I've been thinking about buy 2 or 3 1 gram golden ingots. (Roughly 48-53$ per gram depending on what mint you go through) spraying t b email with a a clear coat the same as I did with the silver and putting them in as well. thus completing my sunken treasure ship...


----------



## big b

oh yeah, i have been hearing that the prices have been dropping. somthing with the value of gold going up?


----------



## johnnyringo791

Actually the value of gold is going down... silver palladium platinum gold it's all on a downward spirl. Not uncommon but it makes it good for the working man that wants to invest but doesn't have the funding to but at large qualities. Lol


----------



## Arthur7

Beautiful growth in Cryptos


----------



## big b

dang,that is one awesome looking tank.
I GIVE THIS TANK AN A++


----------



## Arthur7

Thank-you. But you will definitely have very good aquarium. But they also show sometimes a picture!
It is not difficult.


----------



## big b

what's that big sword?


----------



## Arthur7

Everything Crypto. C. dewitt left, right C.affinis and C. becketti.
I do not think Crypto and sword together.
Later, I make you a picture with Amazon sword.


----------



## big b

nice,


----------



## Arthur7

As promised, a tank with Amazon sword. E. parviflorus


----------



## big b

ooh nice tank,are the gouramis showing any signs of aggression?


----------



## Arthur7

Gouramis are peaceful. But they are too big for me. It must get some. Nitrate and phosphate too high.


----------



## oldpunk

This one is fixin' to get planted soon:


----------



## big b

Cool, do you have an idea of what you want to do with planting yet?


----------



## oldpunk

Yup. Mainly just dwarf hairgrass. Maybe some e. tennullus for texture. I'm still playing with the rocks. You would think setting some stones in the tank would be easy.


----------



## chenowethpm

oldpunk said:


> Yup. Mainly just dwarf hairgrass. Maybe some e. tennullus for texture. I'm still playing with the rocks. You would think setting some stones in the tank would be easy.


I feel you oldpunk, I've been searching for the perfect rocks for months.


----------



## oldpunk

chenowethpm said:


> I feel you oldpunk, I've been searching for the perfect rocks for months.


Have you spoken to Mrbluepanda on tpt? He has some great stuff that's not super expensive. He's getting a new shipment in this week at some point.


----------



## All-Or-Nothing

oldpunk said:


> This one is fixin' to get planted soon:





Nice....even without plants.


----------



## oldpunk

^ thanks. I've since got more stones to work with but haven't had a chance to set this up yet. I'm hoping to git 'r done in the next couple weeks.


----------



## chenowethpm

My tank after the switch from 29 to 30g.


----------



## mooncon

Here are mine I have a 150 high light co2 tank a 75 low light cherry shrimp tank and a 10 gallon red rili and crystal black shrimp


----------



## big b

I hope you meant 75 liters, because if you have a 75 gallon for cherry shrimp then you're crazy.


----------



## mooncon

I guess im crazy because it is 75 gallons and full of shrimp.I may have more shrimp in my 150 gallon discus tank the the 75 gallon shrimp tank.


----------



## Arthur7

mooncon said:


> Here are mine I have a 150 high light co2 tank a 75 low light cherry shrimp tank and a 10 gallon red rili and crystal black shrimp


Well planted and well grown.


----------



## R.Shakelford

150 gal freshwater biotobe tank


----------



## big b

Kitty!!


----------



## Arthur7

Very nice picture, even funny with the cat.


----------



## Arthur7

Here's the better place, I think


----------



## vreugy

I have a Calico cat that sets infront of my 55g and swats at the Albino Plecos. Or she will set on the table at the end of the tank and watch the fish for hours.


----------



## big b

You have a little buddy to watch fish with


----------



## chenowethpm

Really nice looking tanks Arthur! That red lotus is beautiful. Here's a week old shot of my high tech 30g. It needs a serious trim now.


----------



## Arthur7

Neon will always be many, a swarm. The feel then probably.


----------



## big b

Cool pic, I am thinking of making my 29 gallon all neons.


----------



## Arthur7

How many pieces?. Are expensive?
When I made earlier Neon, I got 0.90 marks and the store cost the 1.80 mark. The + 100% rule.


----------



## Arthur7




----------



## BBradbury

May have a pic or two left on this site to post a pic of one of my tanks. This is a 60 G, low tech with standard florescent lighting. Has a Hagen AC70 filter and it gets 60 percent water changes weekly.

Plants are Anachris, Pennywort, Anubias nana and some nangi, Hornwort and a little Java fern here and there.

B


----------



## Arthur7

Very nice area to swim. The fish will feel at home.


----------



## welok

Arthur7 said:


>


What is the tall plant in the center?


----------



## jccaclimber2

welok said:


> What is the tall plant in the center?


pogostemon erectus


----------



## Arthur7

Yes, you are right.

The stems are thick bottom. (5mm). In Myriophyllum only 2 mm. The leaves are thicker than in Myriophyllum.


----------



## Arthur7

East wind is always something special. No matter from which direction it comes.


----------



## vreugy

You always have such pretty fish and nice tanks. Thanks for sharing


----------



## big b

Arthur7 said:


> How many pieces?. Are expensive?
> When I made earlier Neon, I got 0.90 marks and the store cost the 1.80 mark. The + 100% rule.


Not that expensive where I am getting them. Neon Tetra | Hyphessobrycon innessi for Sale Online | PetSolutions


----------

